# Determinar valor de resistencia quemada



## arlingustavo (May 16, 2019)

un saludo compañeros, colegas.

hoy vengo con una duda la cual no sé como respondermela. 

hace unos dia mi fuente estabilizadora de tension empezo a tirar la carga (los aparatos) y empezo a hacer unas comutaciones a lo loco de desconexion y conexion a los equiposs conectados por lo que la desconecte y decidi abrirla a ver que pasaba y encontre estos componentes dañados por lo que se ve por una falla de sobecalentado. 

se observa que el componente la resistencia y la baquelita sifuio daños por temperatura. 

mi pregunta es....

como determino el valor de esa resistencia? ya que no se observa ningun tipo de color la temperatura hizo estragos a la pintura


----------



## Fogonazo (May 16, 2019)

Si no publicas un foto de mejor calidad, en foco y mucho mas de cerca es imposible ver el valor de la resistencia


----------



## arlingustavo (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 16, 2019)

Hola, tienes que medir esa posible resistencia. No puedes fiarte de su aspecto.
Muchas veces se encuentran resistencias en ese estado y trabajan normalmente.


----------



## Prissmetal (May 16, 2019)

Se aplica la ley de ohm, asi se puede conocer el valor de cualquier resistencia.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 16, 2019)

Prissmetal dijo:


> Se aplica la ley de ohm, asi se puede conocer el valor de cualquier resistencia.


Hay que medir con multímetro!
Y verificar que corresponda con el valor marcado.


----------



## arlingustavo (May 16, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si no publicas un foto de mejor calidad, en foco y mucho mas de cerca es imposible ver el valor de la resistencia


listo



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, tienes que medir esa posible resistencia. No puedes fiarte de su aspecto.
> Muchas veces se encuentran resistencias en ese estado y trabajan normalmente.



no se puede... perdió la conductividad. lo medì y da infinito




Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hay que medir con multímetro!
> Y verificar que corresponda con el valor marcado.



no se logra distinguir ningun color ... le tome la foto cin un celular medio basico pero tratare de volver a tomar la foto con buen flash. 

no se logra distinguir los colores todos son negros como se puede observar en la foto


Prissmetal dijo:


> Se aplica la ley de ohm, asi se puede conocer el valor de cualquier resistencia.



amigo explicame un poco mas detallado, no cojo la idea .. se que la ley de ohm es una formula y las resistencias 
se obtienen 
R =Voltio / Corriente
R =(Voltio x Voltio) / potencia
R = potencia / (Corriente X Corriente)


pero pero pero... cual voltaje, cual corriente, o cual potencia?

me idicas que solo midieno el voltaje que llega alli a esa resistencia'?


----------



## pepeohm (May 17, 2019)

arlingustavo dijo:


> un saludo compañeros, colegas.
> 
> hoy vengo con una duda la cual no sé como respondermela.
> 
> ...


hola,
hay una forma de saber el valor de una resistencia quemada, quitandole la capa de encima y viendo cuantas rayas tiene en el cuerpo, te pongo un enlace donde viene explicado la teoria y forma de proceder
inventable.eu/ 
tienes que leer el menu para ver el procedimiento


----------



## Prissmetal (May 17, 2019)

arlingustavo dijo:


> listo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La ley de ohm se utiliza para saber 3 cosas como bien dijiste pero de un circuito, para aplicar la resistencia correcta hay que revisar bien a que circuito pertenece y cual es su funcion para dar con los parametros mas esactos, por ejemplo seguir el circuito a ver donde van sus pistas y escribir un mapa en diagrama esquematico e ir analizando si esa resistencia esta en serie con otra, o con un capacitor, o si esta en la base de un transistor, o en su colector, y yo creo que ahí te vas a dar mas un panorama de que funcion cumple y sacar las mejores conclusiones. Mucha suerte!


----------



## tiocalambres (Ago 26, 2019)

Hola a todos, pues eso,  desmontando un programador de riego averiado, me he encontrado con lo que aparentemente es una resistencia (su serigrafía así lo indica)Ver el archivo adjunto 181585, pero lo que no me cuadra para nada es su código de colores... sin tolerancia ?
Además la he medido y me da un valor de 330 ohmios, pero como está chamuscada, tampoco me sirve de mucho esa medición. 
Alguien puede ayudarme?
Ésta es la resistencia


----------



## sergiot (Ago 27, 2019)

Son lineas doradas o amarillas?? el negro en un extremo es raro.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 27, 2019)

Hola.

Negro rojo dorado dorado = 0.2 ohmios 5%

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: 
Mira aquí: Calculadora de códigos de colores de resistencias


----------



## sergiot (Ago 27, 2019)

Si, es el valor según los colores, pero nunca vi que usaran el negro como primer linea para valores menores que 1, siempre los vi con el divisor por 10, pero esta bueno saberlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 28, 2019)

Yo veo naranja no rojo


----------



## sergiot (Ago 28, 2019)

jajaja yo tambien, pero mejor dejemos los colores tranquilos...jajaja


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 29, 2019)

Hola.

Si es naranja, entonces es 0.3 ohmios 5%

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tiocalambres (Ago 29, 2019)

Gracias a todos por las respuestas, y respondiéndote sergiot a mi me parecen amarillas.
Si sirve de algo, está conectada en serie con un diodo zener.

Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2019)

Como para tener una *idea *del valor


----------



## tiocalambres (Ago 29, 2019)

Gracias Fogonazo ¡¡ muy, muy interesante tu procedimiento ¡¡


----------



## tiocalambres (Ago 30, 2019)

Fogonazo, siento haber incumplido las normas de este foro. No las conocía bien. Pido disculpas

Entiendo que es en éste donde debo publicarlo.

Buenas noches,
Os pongo una foto de una placa de un programador de riego que dejó de funcionar.


 
aquí aparecen varios diodos, y otro que parece un zener (ZD1) ¿Lo es? 
Al estar éste ennegrecido sospecho que puede estar mal, pero el problema es que no tengo el esquema, ni tampoco viene en el propio diodo que tipo es por lo que no sé cómo puedo comprobarlo, y en el caso que se pudiera y estuviera mal, ¿ por cuál lo sustituiría ? Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2019)

tiocalambres dijo:


> Fogonazo, siento haber incumplido las normas de este foro. No las conocía bien. Pido disculpas
> 
> Entiendo que es en éste donde debo publicarlo.
> 
> ...


Casi con seguridad *ZD*xx significa *Z*ener* D*iode y el número sería el número, redundancia, de la parte en la lista de componentes.
Para controlar su valor y/o estado mira *este *tema.
Para comprobar el diodo NO lo puedes hacer colocado, debes retirarlo de la placa, previo anotar su posición y orientación en la misma


----------



## tiocalambres (Ago 31, 2019)

A vueltas con el programador... he visto que en su circuito lleva incorporada una pila de botón grande de 3 voltios, soldada a la placa. Me extraña mucho que esté ahí, porque el fabricante ya ha previsto una pila de 9 voltios que debe de enchufarse al propio programador, para que, cuando se desconecta de la corriente, no se pierda la programación de riego. 
Cuando el programador falló, medí esa pila de botón y estaba totalmente gastada. ¿No será que la han puesto a modo de "obsolescencia programada" para que se estropeen algunos componentes al gastarse esa pila de botón? ¿Alguien sabe si esa mala praxis  la utilizan algunos fabricantes?
Un saludo


----------



## sergiot (Sep 2, 2019)

No siempre cuando esta negro el area al componente es sintoma de estar quemado, suelen calentar un poco, pero en el caso del zener se mide y listo el problema, el valor sino lo tiene marcado se puede deducir segun el sector donde se encuentre, siempre esta asociado a una fuente, si esta en la linea de la parte logica, osea el micrrprocesador, podría ser de 5V o 5.1V, si es previo a eso la tensión de los electroliticos te puede dar una idea de los valores de tensión, otras veces son protecciones, pero vas a tener que hacer el circuito a mano para tener una idea de como se está usando, en el mundo de las reparaciones solo 10% de las cosas tienen información o circuitos, y eso ahora con internet, hace 30 años o mas el 1% de las cosas tenia información.


----------

